# A different Seagull width question + more...



## Smurf42 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello folks, I have been reading and reading all over the net until my eyes are shot, and can not find an answer to these questions. So, I come to all of you more experienced people.

1. I know that Seagulls are a good buy, and that is why I am saving. I like the wide neck, but there are some people saying that the strings are too close together at the bridge....SO.....which guitar out there has a wide neck AND a wide string spacing at the bridge? It seems like having the wide spacing at both ends would be a plus for Fingerstyle.

2. Are Seagulls necks bolt on, like Taylor?

3. The newer Seagulls are advertised as having a thinner neck, does this mean in the width, the depth, or both? I have wrote Seagull 2 times, but no response.

4. How do the Normans, Simon & Patricks, and Art & Luther necks measure compared to the Seagulls 1.8". Are they the same, narrower, etc.? Again, I wrote the Godin company but no response.

and 5. I play with a very light touch, and use 12's. Which wood combinations would you recommend for a 90% flesh fingertip player?

Thank You in advance for any info you may have.....:thanks5qx:


----------



## MXDAD (Sep 25, 2006)

I recently looked into neck widths as well. I can tell you both the A&L and S&P are 1.72 neck widths. Norman and the LP’s don’t seem to publish anything nor does A&L but they did respond to my e-mail query about it.


----------



## Smurf42 (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank You for the reply MXDAD. I have yet to get a reply to the last email I sent Sept.3. I am really in the market for a wide neck guitar, and Godin line keeps getting a lot of recommendations on most every site I have been on. I just figured if the A&L, S&P, and Normans had the same 1.8 wide neck I would save a few bucks.

Again, Thank You for your reply!:smile:


----------

